# Rash on dog



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

My dog has a rash near his rear leg/groin. He has had it for about a week. At first I thought he may have been bitten by something, but I have ruled that out. There is a possibility he may have brush something he is allergic to.

Does anyone here know of any good home remedies or off the shelf meds that won't have any affects when he licks it.

Many thanks in advance, Wylie


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

If he won't lick it off there are a lot of remedies. A few are Burt's Bees hand salve, Zymox Otic or skin cream, Desitin diaper rash creme, cup of apple cider vinegar with just a couple of drops of tea tree oil in a spray bottle. That is just a few. Good luck!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Be aware that tea tree oil is quite toxic to dogs, I wouldn't recommend that where they can lick.

Your best bet, of course, is to figure out what's causing it. If its some sort of contact allergy, what sort of bedding does he have? Is there any cedar in his bedding or environment (like cedar mulch in the yard). Cedar is very irritating and should be removed from a dog's environment if possible. Do you have any bushes or weeds in the yard that might have volatile oils in them? I remember someone's dog that had skin problems because of Mesquite in the yard, for instance. Some dogs are allergic to grass even!

If this is on the inside of the back leg, it is often flea bite or flea bit allergies. If your dog is allergic, one flea can cause him to break out. 

Then you get into food allergies and diet. Since most allergies are threshold related (the higher total level of allergens of all types added together), you can easily have small amounts of several things that bother an allergic dog and lowering any of them can help. Generally a grain free diet is recommended for allergies and skin problems, as grains are often problematic for dogs. 

As far as treatment, I'd wash it very softly with a non allergenic soap, pat it dry and use petroleum jelly on it (I really like the stuff with vit E and aloe in it). This will make a barrier against anything that irritates and help it to heal. Alternatively, you can use cornstarch baby powder on it to dry it out (if its wet). There again I like the ones with vit E and aloe to help heal. Those should be quite safe.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

If you find out it's an allergy, dogs can take Benadryl. What breed is it? Some breeds have ridiculously sensitive skin, allergy wise. We had a boxer once that broke out in hives every spring from tree pollen allergies.

Harsh, oily scrub brush will cause those under belly rashes sometimes, too.

What does it look like and how much area is covered? Is it the whole belly?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Try washing it with chamomile tea.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

My vet mixes Synotic with some kind of horse medication. It stops hot spots and granulomas. You can order Synotic online but I wish I knew what the horse medication is. You apply it to your dog and take them for a walk on a leash for about 15 minutes so she won't lick it. Do this twice a day and it kills the granulomas that Sammi gets. I am going to ask the Vet if she will mix me some more or tell me what the horse med is.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

50/50 apple cider vinegar + original formula Pinesol.
I been using it for years, with a garden sprayer, on dogs, dogboxes, fenceline around kennels.
May or may not help depending on what your dog got.

Worst it will do is not work.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Topical _treatment_ with a combination of _Synotic_ and Banamine. This is what my vet prescribed. I don't know how much of each though. Has anyone else ever used this for hot spots or lick granulomas? On Sammi, it really works. I still have the bottle but it does not give the proportions.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Some dogs react very poorly to Pinesol - it can make some Dobermans very ill. I can't tolerate it myself, makes me ill to smell it.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

GrannyCarol said:


> Some dogs react very poorly to Pinesol - it can make some Dobermans very ill. I can't tolerate it myself, makes me ill to smell it.


 I have not seen a dog have any issue with it ever, but I have not seen every dog. 
I understand, and some dogs cant eat kibble and some dogs have alergys ect. or other forms of Genetic weakness. Some people make adjustments for that type of thing and others cull the problem animals so that they wont reproduce & weaken the gene pool further.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I want to say that I looked up Pine-sol to see how safe it is and found the MSDS:

http://www.thecloroxcompany.com/downloads/msds/pinesol/originalpine-solbrandcleaner1.pdf

"SKIN CONTACT: Take off contaminated clothing. Rinse skin immediately
with plenty of water for 15-20 minutes. If irritation develops, call a doctor."

This is not a product designed for safe use on the skin. Interestingly the original Pine-sol has pine oil in it, the more modern ones not necessarily. It is considered an antibacterial, but if you get it in your eye, on your skin, breathe it, or ingest it, it is considered toxic. 

As for culling a dog with a genetic defect, it depends on what you mean by "cull". If you mean neutering a dog with a definite problem, sure, it should not reproduce. If you mean killing it, for most problems that's just really too much, keeping a dog from reproducing is easy. Also, no dog is free of genetic defects, even if it seem perfectly healthy to the eye, there will be defective genes in it. If you want to breed, you will find that you are breeding dogs that produce problems (hence they carry them). I bred 2 - 3 litters a year for close to 40 years as a show breeder and I did a lot of testing of my stock. I bred for 6+ generations, I knew the problems my dogs carried. The more I learned, the less I found dogs I could bear to breed to. The dogs didn't get worse, I got better educated. 

My last two Champion Silky Terriers passed away this last winter at ages 15 and 16 and all I have now is a nice smooth Collie pup. I agreed to let her breeder have a litter from her as part of her purchase price, but those choices aren't mine to make, she's a nice dog and of value to the breed as far as I can see.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Carol, don't most breeders sell the pups for a lower price if they are not show quality. I never heard of culling them and hope it does not mean putting them down.
We once bought an Airedale from a breeder that was 4 months old and he was not show quality but sold to us for a little lower price. His litter mates were show quality and we had all of his papers so we could have tried to show him if we had wanted to.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Generally a breeder will make sure a lower quality dog is spayed or neutered and sold as a pet. If there are significant issues of health or temperament, a responsible breeder will make the hard choice and have the dog put down.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

GrannyCarol said:


> Interestingly the original Pine-sol has pine oil in it, the more modern ones not necessarily. It is considered an antibacterial, but if you get it in your eye, on your skin, breathe it, or ingest it, it is considered toxic.
> 
> If you want to breed, you will find that you are breeding dogs that produce problems (hence they carry them).


Yeah I said *original formula*, 
Have never seen dog with issue in 50+years

Yes we breed and we cull hard!
our motto
"Physical compensation is the foundation rock upon which all enduring worth must be built"


----------



## scarlet812 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's a link to a slideshow of dog skin problems that might help identify the problem your dog is having: http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ss/slideshow-skin-problems-in-dogs

What you're describing doesn't exactly sound like typical seasonal allergies, and I'm not sure how to advise you. I worked in a vet's office for 3+ years entering all the exam notes, specialist's reports, etc. and derm. vets were probably the most common specialist referrals my vet did.

Try Benedryl, dosed at 1 mg. per lb. of body weight, twice a day. It might help and it almost certainly won't hurt. Rinse the area with tepid water and pat dry a few times a day if you can. Wipe the area with a clean, damp washcloth, dampened with plain tepid water, as soon as the dog comes in from being outside, to wipe off pollens, just in case. Using household cleaners like Pine-Sol is very high risk [and that's the nicest way I can say it], and I can't say strongly enough DO NOT use things like that on your pet.

Usually contact allergies from outdoor elements show up with irritation on the paws and abdomen because the pollens come into contact most with those areas when the dog is outside; the pollens cause itching and the dog licks the area. The dog will also rub at it's nose because the muzzle gets pollen on it from nosing around in the grass.

My dogs has contact outdoor allergies so I've dealt with that for years, in varying degrees. I always know when the ragweed pollens emerge by the dog's allergy symptoms going through the roof; we usually end up on Rx meds [hydroxyzine and sometimes even prednisone] at that point. If I don't catch it quickly enough, she gets a staph infection on her belly, too.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

If he's got a hot spot, make a paste of Gold Bond medicated powder and hydrogen peroxide. Our service dog agency told us about it and we've never had it fail. It's cheap and works quickly. Use the paste several times daily until the rash heals.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks all. Don't know which method worked but the rash has gone and Cody is a happy chappy.

Wylie


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to hear it!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Hot Spot
Shave the area.
Pour benedryl directly onto the area.
If you have some dex, give him a pill or two depending on size.
Keep pouring benedryl on the hot spot until relieved. If you don't have dex, then pour benedryl directly down the dog too.
And keep it shaved, and uncovered.

If you don't have dex, and it won't go away, then see the vet for some steroids.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Wylie Kyote said:


> Thanks all. Don't know which method worked but the rash has gone and Cody is a happy chappy.
> 
> Wylie


Good glad he is better


----------

